# Need Help - No Heat/Flame from Gas Insert



## Coltranes (Jan 9, 2010)

I need help from some of the resident experts here.  I have a Lennox gas insert that was installed roughly one year ago.

The insert has been flawless and everything I expected.  This evening, I asked my wife to start the fireplace and she did so and then errantly pushed in the ignitor button.  Immediate the fire went out.  I have been able to get the pilot re-lit w/o issue; however, when I turn the fireplace on, it burns for 10 seconds with a very blueish flame and then eventually dies out (pilot and all).

I can't figure out why this is happening and the house is getting cold (-25F here this evening).

Thoughts???


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 9, 2010)

sounds like a venting issue. If the vent is plugged or the air intake is plugged ( assuming it is a direct vent) the burner will "ghost", that is it will be very blue and lift high off the burner. If your insert is located in the lowest part of your house, it may be the fireplaces inability to "push" the heavy column of cold air out of the stack; considering the local temp there tonight, it sounds like this may be your issue. The cold air acts a plug in the chimney. Try lighting the pilot and letting it burn for a half hour or so, then turn on the main burner very very low, slowly increasing the flame height over the next 1/2 hour or so. This may warm the vent and allow the warm air to escape easier.


----------



## Coltranes (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks. 

This is a direct vent unit.  It has been a couple of weeks since I started the fireplace and during that period the temp has been 15F or less.  Also, over 2ft of snow has fallen with high winds.  Wondering if I don't have snow/ice build-up on the cap.  Would that do something like this?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 9, 2010)

First of all, it IS an insert & not a fireplace, correct?
Sometimes the terminology gets confused by homeowners...
Check the vent on the outside. You don't mention if it's vertical or horizontal,
but a blocked vent will give you the symptoms yours is exhibiting.
If your pilot will stay lit for a half hour, it might not be blocked, 
but that's where I'd check first.


----------



## Coltranes (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, it is an insert.

The pilot stays lit for an extended period, certainly greater than 1/2 an hour.  When I actually turn the insert on, as you mention I get a very blue flame that lifts and eventually goes out, along with the pilot.  I can't see the cap right now because of it being night, but I will check it in the morning.  The vent is atop a chimney, which I assume means that it is vertical.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, considering your snow load and cold temps, check for blockage at the top. The other issue you may have is ice inside the liner. If you have not left the pilot on for the last 2 weeks while the insert was out of service the snow may have accumulated , thawed and re-froze in the now frigid temps inside the liner. I saw this just today with an insert I fired up after a 1 week shut down. After lighting the main burner I saw alot of steam and moisture coming off the top of the fireplace thru the louvers, then heard a large "clunk" as ice fell down inside the liner. You may have a similar issue, and I suggest just leaving the pilot running to melt any ice that may have accumulated inside the vent and to prevent it from happening in the future.


----------



## Coltranes (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Fixit.

I tried you suggestion of starting the insert very slowly and it worked.  Like you said, after getting the fire rolling for a minute or two, I heard the clunk as ice fell down the liner.

All is well now and I have learned a lesson.  In the coldest of Winter, start the insert every couple of days to keep the passage clear.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 10, 2010)

Your welcome.  That will be $89.95 please.  ;-P


----------

